# Fish Hawk TD



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Looking for opinions on depth accuracy for these. I started a dive chart for slide divers because I wasn't thrilled with the slide divers chart or precision trolling app. I understand that there's variables like current, speed, line diameter, etc. Just don't want to waste time based off the fish hawk if not accurate. Thanks in advance for any input. 

Kip


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

It works. I have one. Kind of time consuming as you have to let it out to each desired lead & then bring it back in to check depth. I ran it against the chart that comes with Dipsys & it was right on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

